# Tools To Help Me Repair Pocket Watches



## danny1984 (May 22, 2010)

Hi all

Okay i need some advise i have been playing at repairing pocket watches for a few months with the min amount of tool,

cheap screwdriver set

stainless tweezers

loupes

some oilers

cleaning stuff

not much tbh and i am fixing watches usually i buy 2 waltham thats been abused roughly same age and make one good one at worst or try and get them both going.

what im finding is most that are broken arent they just need a good clean and service or the main spring has broken, at the movement im winding the springs into the housings using just finger power and it takes me a age!

Could you please give me a list and maybe some sites that i could buy some nice tools (dont really want to spend loads)

Thanks all

ps could u suggest any other makes of watch that arent expensive that i could play around with.


----------



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

Try the obvious-

Click on the RLT Watches Sales site above.

Look down the left side and click on tools.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

danny1984 said:


> at the movement im winding the springs into the housings using just finger power and it takes me a age!


You need to buy a mainspring winder as you will contaminate or remove the lubrication as you hand rewind.

Mike


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

You need several things:

A suitable desk or table, a calm hand and several tools like (non-magnetic) screw drivers, pliers (see that mentioned list)... and perhaps some books with description.

If you are not afraid of the german language, I would recommend a short visit to my website with some documented watch cleanings, step by step:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php/205/chapter_4

Zylinder-TU	: a cylindre pocket watch, stem wind, pin set

Ashton-TU : an english pw with going barrel, key wind

Burdess-TU : en english fusee pw.

Kette/Schnecke-Werke : some detailed explanation about fusee movements

Omega-TU : a swiss (Omega) pw, stem wind, stem set

On the fotos you can see some of my tools, including some improvisation tools like my movement holder (is a spacer from a raw DVD package)...

Regards,

Andreas


----------



## AaronC (Jun 8, 2010)

danny1984 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Okay i need some advise i have been playing at repairing pocket watches for a few months with the min amount of tool,
> 
> ...


I'm currently taking an inexpensive online basic watchmaking course. They have a set of recommended tools for each of the two stages of the course.

Rather than buy the new movement that they recommended with the course, I bought a few used ones online for less than a single new one.

I'm still only in level one, but I'm enjoying it. And I've managed to use all the tools they recommended that I buy, so their list seems reasonable.

http://www.timezonewatchschool.com/WatchSchool/

Aaron


----------

